# expat bar



## dave & jue (Feb 3, 2008)

please help , which bars do expats use in the paphos area. <snip>, many thanks


----------



## cypriotsid (Mar 5, 2009)

dave & jue said:


> please help , which bars do expats use in the paphos area. <snip> many thanks


I dave

Thee are loads of expat bars in pafos area.Especially down bar st.Maybe try 60's bar as it is an expat haunt.


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Blazing Saddles in Coral Bay is a bit of an expat haunt


----------

